# Hinged bridge



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm constructing some long trestles and bridges on a loop to offset a 3' drop across the yard. I have a nice 2' long bridge that I would like to hinge, so that I could have access to the inside of the loop. I run battery power so I don't need to worry about wiring. The bridge is about 30" off the ground. I have a set of the bridge rail clamps for the non hinged side but just am not sure what the hinge side should look like. can someone provide some images to help?

thanks much,

Mike


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike here is a double bridge set I built for my portable steel layout, a 5ft steel bridge with the 3 ft hinged bridge, we walked through the 3 ft section. The hinge system is basic, but the alignment system worked flawlessly.
we had many different club members raising this bridge and setting back down in place that had to be in the correct place, and quickly, we would not stop the trains to walk through. with 2 trains running in different directions, this walking through had to be done quickly. The alignment was a tapered round pin, that aligns bothways , left to right, and lengthways at the same time.
































the hinge is two 1/2" shaft collars with 1/2" bolt on each side of bridge, on set up we just hold bridge in place , slide the bolt in, The alignment collar shows a setscrew in the picture, we did not ever tighten it up.









We used battery and track powered, the track powered track, had two wires on the hinged side that powered the track on the bridge. The big bridge was powered from the other end. 
Hope this helps
Dennis


----------



## amich35 (Jul 2, 2010)

*hinged bridge*

Dennis,

Exactly what I needed. Thanks

Mike


----------

